# hplip emerge problem [SOLVED]

## elsphinc

hplip failing to emerge

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/hplip-3.16.3::gentoo  USE="X hpcups libnotify policykit qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -kde -libusb0 -minimal -parport -scanner -snmp -static-ppds" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 Ki
```

```
libtool: relink: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libhpipp_la-hp_ipp.o   -Wl,--as-needed -L/var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/image//usr/lib64 -L/usr/lib64 -lhpmud -lpthread -ldl -lusb-1.0  -march=native -O2 -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libhpipp.so.0 -o .libs/libhpipp.so.0.0.1

/var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/work/hplip-3.16.3/.libs/libhpipp.so: file not recognized: File truncated

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c .libs/libhpipp.so.0.0.1T /var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/image//usr/lib64/libhpipp.so.0.0.1

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f libhpipp.so.0.0.1 libhpipp.so.0 || { rm -f libhpipp.so.0 && ln -s libhpipp.so.0.0.1 libhpipp.so.0; }; })

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f libhpipp.so.0.0.1 libhpipp.so || { rm -f libhpipp.so && ln -s libhpipp.so.0.0.1 libhpipp.so; }; })

libtool: install: /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c .libs/libhpipp.lai /var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/image//usr/lib64/libhpipp.la

libtool:   error: error: relink 'cupsext.la' with the above command before installing it

make[1]: *** [Makefile:5260: install-cupsextLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: warning: remember to run 'libtool --finish /usr/lib64'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/hplip-3.16.3/work/hplip-3.16.3'

make: *** [Makefile:9315: install-am] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-print/hplip-3.16.3::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   emake failed
```

Ideas?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Try to compile with MAKEOPTS="-j1".

----------

## elsphinc

That worked.  Not sure how you came to that solution, but it worked thanks.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *elsphinc wrote:*   

> That worked.  Not sure how you came to that solution, but it worked thanks.

 

Simply with a google search. I found this changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> - Using again plain 'make' instead of 'make %{?_smp_mflags}'
> 
>   (cf. the entry below dated "Sun Apr 20 09:48:39 UTC 2014")
> 
>   and plain 'make ... install' instead of
> ...

 

----------

